# Problème AirPort Express (ancienne génération)



## QuentinDRE (4 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai depuis peu un problème avec ma borne AirPort Express. En effet, celle ci démarre, le voyant est orange, puis vert et s'éteint et la borne redémarre. J'ai essayé de réinitialiser la borne, sans succès vu que le problème persiste. Je ne sais pas quoi faire et si je dois l'envoyer en réparation.
Pouvez vous m'aider ?

PS: Je précise que ça fait longtemps que j'ai cette borne et elle n'est donc plus sous garantie


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Mars 2013)

tu as ré-initialsé avec un trombone ?


----------



## QuentinDRE (4 Mars 2013)

Oui oui c'est ce que j'ai fait, le problème persiste.


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Mars 2013)

tu l'as ensuite reprogrammée en la reliant en ethernet ?


----------



## QuentinDRE (4 Mars 2013)

Oui j'ai fait après ça et ensuite elle a redémarré donc orange puis vert et le voyant s'est éteint et elle redémarre en boucle ensuite
De plus elle n'est pas reconnue par l'Utilitaire AirPort


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Mars 2013)

Ah ouais si l'utilitaire airport ne la voit plus ça devient compliqué... Au prix de la borne le mieux si elle est naze c'est d'en racheter une.


----------



## ev (9 Mars 2013)

J'ai aussi une ancienne borne airport express et celle-ci n'est plus reconnue par l'utilitaire airport. Il semble que ça soit un problème d'incompatibilité avec les dernières versions de l'utilitaire...


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2013)

Il faut la version 5.6 de l'Utilitaire Airport (pour Lion ou MountainLion) à télécharger sur le site d'APple:

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1482?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,

@ev: exact. Mais il est possible d'utiliser l'Utilitaire Airport 5.6.1 avec Mountain Lion.

Si tu en as besoin, je peux te le mettre à disposition pour téléchargement.

@ Rémy : ça ne marchera pas, cette version refusera de s'installer sous Mountain Lion.

C'est pour ça que je propose l'application elle-même à télécharger (et non pas le .dmg).


----------



## ev (9 Mars 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> @ev: exact. Mais il est possible d'utiliser l'Utilitaire Airport 5.6.1 avec Mountain Lion.
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup Renaud31 mais je viens de trouver la solution que tu proposes ailleurs dans un autre post et ça marche ! Je me demande juste comment se passe la cohabitation des 2 utilitaires... Et peut-on (doit-on ?) faire la mise à jour de l'utilitaire 6.x ?
En tout cas encore merci !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2013)

Il n'y a aucun problème à avoir les 2 Utilitaires dans le même dossier Applications / Utilitaires.

Lorsque tu lances 5.6, il te propose la mise à jour, qu'il ne faut évidemment PAS faire (sinon tu aurais deux fois la version 6.2...)

Je suis sous Mountain Lion, et j'utilise la version 5.6.1 pour des anciennes Airport Express.


----------



## RBO (22 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème que QuentinDRE au sujet d'une ancienne borne airport express non reconnue par Mojave 10.14.2.
Si j'ai bien compris, il faut obtenir l'application compatible avec mon ancienne borne (solution donnée par Anonyme), et qui pourra coexister avec la version actuelle de Mojave.
Merci pour vos précisions et à bientôt la solution...


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Décembre 2018)

Non. Cette solution était valable pour Mountain Lion. Dès Mavericks Apple a retiré les frameworks nécessaires du système.

Une possibilité jusqu’à High Sierra : https://zcs.zyniker.org/airport-utility-v5-6-1/ (jamais utilisé, je ne sais pas ce que cela vaut)


----------

